# Waiting on Dazzle



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle is due on 5/14.  Still have several weeks to wait, but I'm sure the time will fly by. 

We're so excited to see these kids! :woohoo: 

Dazzle is bred to Capriole's Telly. Both his sire and dam will be ennobled once progeny are inspected and Telly was overall grand at his first and so far only show. 

Looks like she might have triplets... :shrug: I'm reeealy hoping for twins! We just weaned the last of the bottle babies... :lol:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good. I wondered when she was due. I have one due on the fifth. Can't wait to see what she has..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good luck Dazzle!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow she looks to be carrying a small herd


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

She is beautiful! I have two does due the same day as her but neither one has an udder as big as Dazzles. Will this be her first time?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.  We're excited. 

Yes, this will be her first time kidding. She just turned two this month.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Good luck, she looks so good. I have three does due around that time their a year and a half now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Go by fast?? She's not even my goat and it's not gonna go by fast for me lol seriously can't wait to see them


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so exciting! I remember what a stunning kid Dazzle was and I'm sure her kids will be equally dazzling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm really hoping she'll give us a colored doeling.  Telly seems like a pretty cool match for her. 

Haha... well the time is passing really fast for me anyway.  We have soooo many things going on this month and next, which is kinda nice.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow shes huge! Looks like she swallowed two watermelons whole. Good Luck! Any updates? opcorn:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Nope, not really. We're still several weeks out...  She's doing great so far!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks.  I'm really hoping she'll give us a colored doeling.  Telly seems like a pretty cool match for her.
> 
> Haha... well the time is passing really fast for me anyway.  We have soooo many things going on this month and next, which is kinda nice.


That's the best way to have it when your waiting on kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow she looks great I hope she has a doe that looks just like her for ya.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger. That would be awesome.  Although a dappled paint would be even better...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

16 days to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She's huge! Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck we will see who goes first dazzle or my girls. Tori has 12 days and puzzle has 13 and zoey has between 12 and 30 days. So the race is one mine could go late or dazzle early.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like she hates life in the second to last pic lol poor girl is hauling a load in there


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dazzle is due in 6 days!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And the real waiting starts!!! Lol gosh I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see her dappled paint does either.    Maybe this time...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No no your doing it wrong!! You can't wait to see her traditional (then she will give you what you want really want lol)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried that last time and got a traditional buck from two paint parents. :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

3 days! Looks like she'll keep them till her due date.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

These were taken yesterday. She doesn't look as big as she used to but I still think she could have 3 since she's big framed and long. Twins would be sooo nice though.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I knew it had to be getting closer. I am waiting to see them also. Think dappled does for ya. Good luck


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think she is bigger then zoey. Good luck hope you get what you want from her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger. That would be a dappled paint doe....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well Victoria! She is such a pretty doe! I am sure you will get beautiful babies! Our doe is due June 11! Can't wait!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tami!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like Dazzle is going to share her babies with the world today.  Her udder is HUGE and rock hard and ligs are gone. :woohoo: I have never seen such a big udder on a FF before!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!

:dancedgi:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Will be checking back later to see if she goes. Thinking pink for you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome good luck I hope she has some nice dappled paint does for you.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay Dazzle! Hope everything goes well, and you get your colored babies.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay! I'm thinking pink dappled! Come on Dazzle!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'll keep you posted.  Guessing it will be later today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing much to report yet. She looks super close but isn't contracting yet. I was hoping she'd go before nightfall... but I guess there's still time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's having small contractions now.  It'll probably be another hour or two...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Anything yet?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm getting curious...


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Hope all is ok and you have some happy, healthy dazzle babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Still nothing. She fooled me good. I've checked on her every hour tonight so haven't slept hardly at all. She's not sleeping either so that makes me feel better. LOL I haven't been waiting around and watching her real close but haven't seen her pushing yet, so I stumble back to the house for another hour. Next check at 5am.  I missed two does kidding this year since they went in the night, so I'm determined not to miss this one. Lets see if I succeed or sleep through the next alarm. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she goes today so you don't have another sleepless night.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

It's that good old doe code. LOL


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh darn! I hope she kids soon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm starting to worry.  I have never had a doe fill her udder more than 24 hours before kidding and act so "in labor" for SO long and not get anywhere.  Her udder was rock hard at 4:30am yesterday. Her udder is SO full and it's starting to look lumpy now. ?? Dazzle is just miserable. I'd be more concerned if she was actively contracting, but she's not. I guess she just has a super long early labor.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How's about a quick couple of fingers check?


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

nancy d said:


> How's about a quick couple of fingers check?


just mentioning that to Dazzle may get her moving. One of my does was taking forever so I called my breeder and she said she would come over and take a feel inside. I told the doe that she was on her way over to poke inside her and withing a couple minutes she was in labor:ROFL:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll try that.  She hates being touched right now so I've been waiting to see contractions before trying... but I guess it wouldn't hurt to check now.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah it might be good to check to see if she is dilated at all. I hate when does drag it out! Just when you start to give up they decide to push them all out


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'll try that.  She hates being touched right now so I've been waiting to see contractions before trying... but I guess it wouldn't hurt to check now.


How many minutes apart are her contractions?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just felt around and she is dilated but I didn't feel a bubble. She pushed several times and the "Baby talking" was triggered. Now she's searching for her baby. LOL Poor Dazzle. She freaked out when I left so I better go back out there. I saw several good contractions just then.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

She is super close then! Come on Dazzle!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck. Hopefully the babies are just getting themselves aligned for presentation.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think you should get them out of there, Victoria.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Has she had them yet? Hopefully everything is going okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Praying everything is going ok ......


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's still doing her soft talking (non stop) and is getting up every time she has a contraction. I haven't seen her push yet. I keep feeling for progress and still no bubble.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

One of our most recent FF does we're like that. She took about 7 hours until she wanted to push.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Get in there and see what's going on!!! Sissy did the same thing, couldn't find where her water broke but was for sure in labor. This started at 11 in the morning and I finally got ahold of a friend and she said she had the same thing and the kid was upside down and backwards. I went in and all 3 of sissys kids were a tangled up mess, it took us over 2 hours to get them out. I maybe freaking you out for nothing but if it was t suggested to me I would have lost them all so I'm suggesting it to you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I can get my whole hand in to my wrist but can't seem to find the cervix? I was getting through the cervix earlier but now I can't tell. My hand won't go anywhere past my wrist and when she pushed there is no bubble or anything that I can find. Trying not to stress but I may call my sister and see if she can come and help me.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow.....we will pray all goes well victoria! Keep us all posted!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're off to the vet.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh no! I hope everything goes okay!!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh man  I'll be praying for you all and Dazzle!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh no! Is she not actually dilated? I'm so sorry, I'll be praying all goes well ray:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for Dazzle.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers for Dazzle and you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh man...


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Watching and worrying ...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Praying and hoping all is well


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Praying and hoping all works out.....:sad:


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope everything goes well at the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh noooo...lighting a candle. ray: :hug:


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Is she ok is she doing good


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm praying and have all my fingers and toes crossed for you guys.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just checking in...hoping for good news!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very worried for her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're back from the vet and still no babies.  She's not dilated much. The vet gave her Dex and Lutalyse and sent us home. I can get 2 fingers in the cervix now but don't like what I feel. It almost feels like a sideways kid but I can hardly tell. I guess all I can do now is wait until she dilates more.  Dazzle is convinced that she already had her kids and is calling for them and searching for them. She's had a ton of discharge and the last string she had looked like part of a fluid sack as it had a small bubble in it. 

Thank you all for the prayers! They're greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Praying for a smooth delivery.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Still watching and praying for a good outcome.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Does the vet feel that it is a problem that she isn't dilated much yet? Poor Dazzle!  she will have babies soon.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

oh no, praying everything will be ok.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I hope everything goes well. Is she less dilated then she was before?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whew, thank you Lord! She finally had them with some help. Buck and doe twins. Both black dappled head traditionals.  There was a 3rd kid but it was very tiny and stillborn. 

Both babies are doing great and are super cute.  Dazzle's still recovering but doing ok. She's doing good with the babies.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

God is good!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Lesleykae (May 11, 2015)

Yay heathy babies


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank goodness!!! Big congrats on the kids


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good job Dazzle! I am so relieved she is okay. We all know how special she is.

And good job to you. That sounded like a very stressful kidding and you handled it with grace. Kudos to you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Whew, thank you Lord! She finally had them with some help. Buck and doe twins. Both black dappled head traditionals.  There was a 3rd kid but it was very tiny and stillborn.
> 
> Both babies are doing great and are super cute.  Dazzle's still recovering but doing ok. She's doing good with the babies.


This is great news!! Glad you took her to vet.
So including the stillborn, she was actually carrying quads?
I wonder if the stillborn was who stalled dilation/labor? Was it first or last?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah!! Congrats Dazzle!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I'm so relieved. Dazzle is an awesome mom and both babies and mom are doing great. 

The stillborn was first but it was mostly crammed under the buck's head and legs. All I could feel was it's rear legs so I decided to go for the kid that I could feel moving. Got the buck out then the still born then the doe. 

Here they are.  The doe is has more black on her. The buck has a white stripe down his face.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Honkin kids!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful! I love their markings. I have always had soft spot for black headed boers, but I've never before seen dappled black headed boers.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats. 
Glad they are doing good and Dazzle is being a good mom!

Sorry about the loss of the other little girl though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I can't wait to see them dried off. They're really thick kids.  

The stillborn was a red headed buck with no spots. Still sad but glad it wasn't a black dappled doe.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

glad all went well. Cute kids. sorry for the stillborn. Have a good evening.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry you lost one, but it's wonderful to hear mom and the twins are doing good.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad it all worked out in the end. Still born are no fun but glad the other 2 are doing well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  They are so cute and are looking like real nice kids. We named the doe "Razzle Dazzle" and the buck is "Stellar". Their sire's name is Telly.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Victoria they are adorable! I am so glad all worked out, so sorry though to hear about the stillborn! How sad! So glad though that mama is ok and the other babies are ok. Whew...what a day! Bet you all need rest at your farm as does dazzle!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, glad it went well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tami and Pam.  I'm relieved. 

Babies and mama are still doing great! I'll get some better pictures today.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

So happy that Dazzle and the twins are ok - I love their markings.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm glad everything went well. Good job to you and Dazzle. Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! Here are some better pictures. Doe has the black leg.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awwwwe! They are soooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We lost Dazzle's buck this morning.   He was completely limp when I went to feed the goats this morning and passed away 2 hours later.  I think it was FKS. I gave Penicillin, Thiamine and Dextrose but I was too late.  I didn't notice anything strange with him last night! It happened so fast.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Victoria! What causes floppy kid syndrome? Is there a way to prevent it ahead of time or no? Sorry I don't know this stuff so am trying to learn from you all here. So sad!!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, how devastating.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I've heard that traumatic birth or overeating are some causes of FKS. Not sure what else. He was being dam raised so I doubt overeating was it. I did have to pull him pretty hard and it was a rough deliver, so it was probably related to that. We lost a buckling to FKS last year and he had a super traumatic birth.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no how sad. Yes I have heard that traumatic birth can contribute to FKS from our mutual friend in eastern wa.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok that is good to know, I didn't know that. So sad. So sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Razzle @ 4 days old.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good I hope I get one like her out of zoey. I just want more black ones.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

More pictures of Razzle and Dazzle.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

She sure is cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Sometimes its just not meant to be. The doe is a cutie and looks quite happy with mommy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------

